# 1st Shark from the Yak



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I netted some bait (pins, and finger mullet) on Sat., for an early Sun. Yak fishing trip, in hopes of getting a shark (and anything else). Here it is all rigged up and ready to go:








I was AMAZED that I caught anything, as I have gotten skunked more times than not lately, and was about to give up all hope of catching fish in these waters. 
Lots of these:








The biggest Ladyfish I've ever seen:








A few baby gwoopas:








One of these (Blk Seabass?):








And one Bluefish:








And finally:








Just kidding, here's my 1st from a Yak, he's about 4.5ft long:








Another shot:









I was a little FREAKED OUT as the line pealed off, and then again when I thought he was done, and took off again. What-a-rush!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome post. Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Where were you fishing?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

looks fun.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

sweet, wait to you hook up with a 8 footer, man what a rush


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

great report and pics, I have not attempted to shark from the yak yet but I definately want to give it a shot.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nice catch. Looks like you've got a great calm location to fish for them. OUt by me the only safe time is summer when seas are calm. This year it was too rough and didn't get a good day to yak fish 'em in the ocean. Wait for the shark as big as your yak coming up the chum trail, that scares you but leaves you wanting more.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

awesome report! i'm sure the fish gave you a sleigh ride...


----------

